# Anyone have a rattle in their remote?



## jayk (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey all.

I have a remote control that sounds like it has a small piece of plastic that dislodged and is rolling around inside the enclosed part of the remote for the HR20. It's not affecting operation at all - just a bit annoying.

Anyone else have this? Luckily I have a replacement waiting to be installed in the other room so I will just use that remote and return this one but I was curious if anyone else has this issue and, if so, what it is.

Since I'm returning it I probably won't take it apart to see for myself. I view electronics like sausage and politics - I think it's just better to not see how they're made 

Cheers!

Jay


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

hey jay-

yeah- i think the rattle is common in the rc24. mine does it too.


----------



## tommyb (Aug 18, 2006)

jaywdetroit said:


> hey jay-
> 
> yeah- i think the rattle is common in the rc24. mine does it too.


Ditto


----------



## MikeekiM (Oct 1, 2006)

I had a rattle in my remote... My son keeps dropping it on our hardwood floors, so it did not shock me...

At one point it stopped working... Prior to replacing it, I decided to open it up... I shook out the piece of plastic, re-assembled it and it started working again... Not exactly sure what fixed it... but I saved myself the replacement cost...


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

I have a rattle, but it's not like something rolling around broken off. It's more like something is loose and wobbling inside there. I kept thinking the batteries were the culprit, but they're nice and tightly seated. 

Doesn't bother me too much, but it certainly wasn't there when I got the HR20.
Bob


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

Mine is from the battery moving up and down while still remaining in contact. I packed a piece of cotton in there and rattle gone.


----------



## sansabar (Dec 17, 2006)

I have identical remotes with my H10s - one rattles, one doesn't - both work fine.


----------



## genap (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah, I've got the rattle too but works fine.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

I have 2 HR20" and 2 rc24's both have that little rattle. I suspect it is coming from the plate above the slider. The little black plate that has AV!, [email protected], TV, and the D* logo. When I hold that and shacke it it stops.

Minor annoyance though. I have gotten used to it.


----------



## jayk (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Nice to know there is a 'Remote Control Rattle' support group 

Mine actually sounds like a tiny piece of plastic was dislodged and is floating around in the guts of the remote. I'm still hesitant to open 'er up to see what it is but I might do that before I replace it with the new one from DTV (came with my replacement HR20).

Thanks again!

Jay


----------



## bbqdewd (Oct 22, 2006)

I have the rattle also, I'll try the cotton, thanks!


----------

